# Fitting 29.5's on a 300



## Weblake (Mar 14, 2014)

How are y'all fitting 29.5's on the old 300's? Is it possible without extending the swing arm and driveshaft or converting it to IRS? I'm also looking for a 54% gr for it as well. Thanks for any help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2" Lift kit and cut the fenders. Lots of GR


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

2" lift, Hot knives and zip ties will fix any fitment issues. Swingarm stretch is a lot better way though.


----------



## Weblake (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I'm still debating on doing a swing arm extension. I just have to do a little more research on what all it involves and how long it takes.


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a guy over on the HL forums that sells bolt on extensions for the 300's. just send him your drive shaft and he will lengthen it and send back the required parts.


----------



## Weblake (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you happen to know his name or a price?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brute shocks on the front, rancher rear spring. 2 inch lift and your front will be adjustable. 54 reduction will do the trick but I'd run all skinnys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I've got 30 backs on my 300. Zip tie mod all you need


----------



## Weblake (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice 300 walker. I think I've about got myself talked into a 4-6 lift with extended swing arm and the arched forward a-arms and all that nonsense. In other words a lift, tires wheels, GR, and a 350d rear axle (since ive already broke the factory one in a week doing wheelies) that cost 5 times as much as what give for the thing in the first place... Bout how all them cheap toys go I guess.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

All mine has is 54% gr and I want to say 300ex shocks. That's all. I put a zip tie in the hole on the fender and went to the foot peg. And no tire rub


----------



## Weblake (Mar 14, 2014)

Well I found me some 31" outlaws all wide I'm buying for the 300 so I guess I'm gonna do a full 6" lift.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Or just do a 3" body lift. Be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

walker said:


> Or just do a 3" body lift. Be a lot cheaper.



X2 for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

